# Hillfolk: at $86K, with 9 hours to go!



## Piratecat (Nov 2, 2012)

Robin D. Laws' cool narrative game (published by one of my favorite RPG publishers) is at $86K and is almost finished its Kickstarter. The absurd number of settings you get for your pledge is astounding. Heck, I'm even writing one. So if you're at all intrigued in DramaSystem, right now's the time to go toss in $10 for the PDFs (or more, if the mood strikes you). So very, very good.

Also, if it gets to $91K we get "Iron Tsar: engineers battle zombies in the Imperial court of a magical 1920s Russia," and I *really* want to see that.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/robindlaws/hillfolk-dramasystem-roleplaying-by-robin-d-laws


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2012)

If only I had $110 I could spare for this, but I do not even have $10. Also, I had not realized Robin Laws was from Toronto.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 5, 2012)

Topped out at around $93K. Really pleased.


----------

